# Internal Dialog Box Error _ Setup Init Error Infinite Loop



## sakae (Oct 30, 2000)

After accepting the license agreement while installing SimCity 3000, a dialog box pops up with `Severe` in the title bar. It states, `Internal Dialog Box Error`. I close this box by clicking [OK} and it reappears. After closing the box and having it reappear 100 times, a new box appears with `Setup Initialization Error` in the title bar. The text reads; `Setup has detected a possible infinite loop in the script with function WaitOnDialog. Make sure you are handling the error returns codes properly. Error 440. I'm running Win98(Japan) on a PIII system 128RAM.


----------



## garsue (Oct 31, 2000)

hello,
the error message u r getting after the one message goes away is from u looping it to try & get the 1st error to go away.
Now have u tried to reinstall the software?
My grandson (7) plays sim 3000 & when he gets any kind of error message the 1st thing he does (i just asked him) is reinstall the software he says. Then all is will again for awhile according to him.

try going to the games web site as well & down load the patches for the game version u have. there is 6 patches he just let me know about, for 3000. Also some upgrades there for free as well.
---gary


----------



## sakae (Oct 30, 2000)

Gary,

Thanks for the reply. I have tried numerous times to install the software but always fail with the same error. Unfortunately the patches and updates on the website will not work unless I have a copy of the program on my hard drive. Thank you.


----------

